# Calais scumbags are about !! Beware



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all , the Calais scum are about , Whilst staying at steenworde just off the a16 , A couple had there van broken in too, handbag on the front seat was taken , in the early hours , I also heard a noise , they tried to get in my van , but I always tie the front doors with a luggage strap . They used a screw driver in the lock , to try and gain entry . 
I've stayed here several times without any trouble . So be on your guard . Stay safe regards Gary


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Why do they leave their handbag on the front seat ????
I can never understand that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've never understood handbags, I had to go into one once.

You need money, phone and glasses, and of course a couple of pockets, handbags are an easy target in or out of a car.

Right I'm off before they come after me.

Kev.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Out of interest Gary, was your door-to-door strap visible from the outside?


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi tony , screens were on , I heard the door go , but the strap sprung the door back , at first I thought some body had clip my wing mirror , until the morning , 1st time in five years we have any bother , a little wake up call !!! Regards Gary


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

We always hang a curtain behind the drivers seats so you can see into the cab from the outside if we are at all unsure, leave the glovebox open and have a flashing led on the dash.if you do strap the door it can be seen from outside.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We leave the front curtains open, with a german shepherd on each settee. They would need prodding to wake them, but no one (except all of you) knows that.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

can you be more precise with the site details, like where is it, how far from the A16, so it can be avoided? I can't find anything in the MHF sites guide.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I know that it sounds petty but with all of the alarm systems, wheel clamps and other security devices (as we use) the vandalised door lock, which was damaged to the point of opening the door, will not be an inconsequential bill!
New set of locks all round and labour will amount to a considerable sum, so how to avoid this situation becomes an issue.
Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rosalan said:


> I know that it sounds petty but with all of the alarm systems, wheel clamps and other security devices (as we use) the vandalised door lock, which was damaged to the point of opening the door, will not be an inconsequential bill!
> New set of locks all round and labour will amount to a considerable sum, so how to avoid this situation becomes an issue.
> Alan


I can't help with the hab door, but the cab doors and if you have a PVC, there are some brushed stainless steel covers you can get from commercial security companies which do help a bit, I think anything bigger than the key won't go through the keyhole, they're made to fit each make of handle and don't look horrible, certainly no worse than a buggered up lock would.

I just tried to find some info, but so far only this outfit has any decent info.

I'll carry on looking.

Kev.


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Do you mean Steenvoorde, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, just south of Bergues.

John


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I guess the question is:

"If the door-to-door straps had've been visible from outside, would they have bothered trying to break in?"

If they're not visible, they're not a deterrent.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_We leave the front curtains open, with a german shepherd on each settee. They would need prodding to wake them, but no one (except all of you) knows that._

I wouldn't bank on that if someone approached the van in the dark leseduts. I think it just might make their day or night !!!!.

They seem to know when something threatens their domain

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Found them

Have a look at sprinter and transit vans door handles next time you're out in traffic, they are immensely strong, one van I had they were fitted, and I needed to change the lock barrel as a key had snapped, what a performance to get into fit the new one, and I had access to the inside of the van.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yet another reason not to pull into motorway service stations to stop the night.

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Kev, but no X250 variant.

Pity that.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Thanks Kev, but no X250 variant.
> 
> Pity that.
> 
> Dave


Did you ring them Dave.

Kev.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Waves said:


> Do you mean Steenvoorde, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, just south of Bergues.
> 
> John


Autoroute aire? I thought he was referring to a campsite, hence my query earlier.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No Kev, but thanks for the suggestion. It may be that some models fit several vans.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> No Kev, but thanks for the suggestion. It may be that some models fit several vans.
> 
> Dave


van locked list some stuff, van gadgets is a hanger on, or a klinker where I come from.

Don't search x250 though, fiat ducato, citroen relay, or peugeot boxer, and you will get results.

Kev.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

use a couple of reversing sensors in the bottom of the doors angled slightly upwards connected to sounder and/or light that can be heard/seen from outside as well as in. the closer they get the more it sounds.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Waves said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean Steenvoorde, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, just south of Bergues.
> ...


Gary - please tells us exactly where you were parked/camped.

Was it a campsite, an aire(off the A25) or an A25 autoroute aire?

Many of us use that route frequently and it would be reassuring, or not, to know exactly where you were.

Edited to show correct road number.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Steenvoorde is near the A25, not the A16.

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As I have shown many times before. We use an alarmed cable with led between the armrests along with seat belts through armrests. And just to keep Lady p happy locks in the top corner of the doors.

Or something as simple as this fixed between the doors.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Minder-Ti...?pt=UK_Safety_Alarms&var=&hash=item1c27eb300e

Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

peejay said:


> Steenvoorde is near the A25, not the A16.
> 
> Pete


No wonder I keep getting lost over there  - thanks Pete - post corrected.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave 

I cant picture how you put the seat belts through the arm rests

Is the cable on E bay???

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Dave
> 
> I cant picture how you put the seat belts through the arm rests
> 
> ...


Grab bit that goes into the seat end, put it through the arm then fasten as normal, although if they pull slowly, it'll just reel out I would have thought.

Re the location of the place it happened, they won't just target one place, they'd get nicked on the 3rd attempt, they will have wheels and they will travel so nowhere is secure, act accordingly.

Kev.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

how would that stop someone opening the door?

Would not a cable across and through the door handles and fastened at the back of the seat be a better deterrent

Van is not here so I cant look at it

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> how would that stop someone opening the door?
> 
> Would not a cable across and through the door handles and fastened at the back of the seat be a better deterrent
> 
> ...


I don't think it would, a seat belt with the buckle on each end might do better if it was made to be a tight fit, but not otherwise, although many do it that way, it might be a visual deterrent if the little thugs bother to look first.

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Aldra , I simply thread the seatbelt thro the door armrests. Then pull them to the in use position.
That takes up all the slack.
The belts will tighten if someone wants to pull th edoors.
My take on any security is to make next door easier to get into, wheather home, car or motorhome.
I also use a cable on bikes when on rack. Alarm stuck through window above my head. The alarm will go off if the cable is cut.

Cables on ebay or amazon.
Dave p


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

[quote="DTPCHEMICALS".
My take on any security is to make next door easier to get into, wheather home, car or motorhome.
Dave p[/quote]

Charming, glad I don't live/park next to you then 

Paul.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi everyone , a25 nord pas de Calais , steevoorde , stayed there loads of times , but this time was unlucky , I parked under the camera as well , but the tried the lock out of the site of the camera , total scum, k feel sorry for the couple who had there bag nicked . What a way to start a holiday ... . It's a good 45 mins from the port as well , that's why we normally go there . I think I'll give it a miss from now on . Gary


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It was the service station on the motorway then?

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Gary, you might be better off staying over at Bergues in future, see Tonyt's entry in the database.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11645

pete


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

ozwhit said:


> Hi everyone , a25 nord pas de Calais , steevoorde , stayed there loads of times


Gary, very sorry to repeat a question, but a few of us are trying to understand whether this incident was in Steenvorde (the town) itself, or on the nearby Motorway aire (Saint Eloi), southbound or northbound? Or, indeed, somewhere else?

Morph.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all , it was the service station at st Eloi , not the town . Gary


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

someone send him a pm asking for clarification


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Why do we leave our personal items and valuables in such an open space inside the van . how often do you need passports/credit& visa cards/ laptops /cameras at night or day . There are loads of hidy holes in most vans i think people get lazy and dont think ahead . We do keep a bag in the front it contains a purse with some old cards , old foreign currency , an old cheap film camera , and a few other odds and sods from the loft this is to hand over if we encounter any face to face problems if its a night break in we leave it on the front table. I am more concerned about the villians who break in and you meet face to face at night how are you or they going to react , could you fight somebody if you were naked i know it must be a scary sight but think about it . Think forward and try to decide what responses are appropriate and your capabilities . Maybe a few personal valuables are a small price to pay .


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

drcotts said:


> someone send him a pm asking for clarification


he did say in the previous post - service station at St Eloi - on A25


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

palaceboy said:


> We do keep a bag in the front it contains a purse with some old cards , old foreign currency , an old cheap film camera , and a few other odds and sods from the loft this is to hand over if we encounter any face to face problems if its a night break in we leave it on the front table.


Now that's a good idea - a Honey pot with little or no value. I wouldn't leave it in plain sight though. Temptation and all that.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

I doesnt help the OP but I'm sure I've seen posts/and official warnings about parking in service areas from Calais through to Antwerp.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I just cannot understand why so many mh alarms (recent Vanbitz excepted I believe) do not have the deterrence of visible flashing LED's when the blinds/curtains are closed. As The Lord said 'don't hide your talents under a bushel' 

All the alarms, door straps, etc. etc. will not prevent attempted breakins and the resultant damage if it is not indicated to the scroat that the vehicle is alarmed.

If the alarm does not have LED's which are externally visible at all times when the system is set I suggest that they shoud be fitted if technically possible and the budget is available or at the very least fit a couple of THESE yourself.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Wupert said:


> I doesnt help the OP but I'm sure I've seen posts/and official warnings about parking in service areas from Calais through to Antwerp.


Here it is

From the FCO

Safety and Security - Local Travel - Road Travel

There has been a series of robberies and express kidnappings on or around the motorway connecting Amsterdam, The Hague, Rotterdam, Antwerp, Ghent, Dunkirk and the Channel Ports - particularly towards the southern end of the route. Perpetrators of these incidents have been using threats of violence and carrying knives and/or firearms. In the early hours they have been flagging down vehicles, seeming to seek assistance, or kidnapping single drivers outside petrol stations or 24-hour stores. The perpetrators have generally been gangs with Eastern European connections, sometimes using UK-registered vehicles. They have been robbing victims on the spot or taking their victims under force to the nearest ATM to extract as much cash as their cards will allow.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wupert said:


> I doesnt help the OP but I'm sure I've seen posts/and official warnings about parking in service areas from Calais through to Antwerp.


Source - 
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/news-a...s/2012/may/safety-warning-issued-for-belgium/

"The Foreign and Commonwealth office has issued a warning about the safety and security of motorists on and around the E19 motorway connecting Amsterdam, The Hague, Rotterdam, Antwerp, Ghent, Dunkirk and the Channel Ports. Members are reminded not to stop for anyone other than the police, and to take care at service stations. For the latest travel advice and full details please visit fco.gov.uk"

Souce - 
http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/travel-and...vice-by-country/europe/belgium#safetySecurity

"Safety and Security - Local Travel - Road Travel

There has been a series of robberies and express kidnappings on or around the motorway connecting Amsterdam, The Hague, Rotterdam, Antwerp, Ghent, Dunkirk and the Channel Ports - particularly towards the southern end of the route. Perpetrators of these incidents have been using threats of violence and carrying knives and/or firearms. In the early hours they have been flagging down vehicles, seeming to seek assistance, or kidnapping single drivers outside petrol stations or 24-hour stores. The perpetrators have generally been gangs with Eastern European connections, sometimes using UK-registered vehicles. They have been robbing victims on the spot or taking their victims under force to the nearest ATM to extract as much cash as their cards will allow."

Pete


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

peejay said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > I doesnt help the OP but I'm sure I've seen posts/and official warnings about parking in service areas from Calais through to Antwerp.
> ...


I was trying to call snap


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wupert, I think you edited your post as I typed mine. 

 

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It was a sad day when Eastern European countries were welcomed into the EEC. I wonder which 'prawn' decided they could.
Mass criminal immigration.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> I just cannot understand why so many mh alarms (recent Vanbitz excepted I believe) do not have the deterrence of visible flashing LED's when the blinds/curtains are closed. As The Lord said 'don't hide your talents under a bushel'
> 
> All the alarms, door straps, etc. etc. will not prevent attempted breakins and the resultant damage if it is not indicated to the scroat that the vehicle is alarmed.
> 
> If the alarm does not have LED's which are externally visible at all times when the system is set I suggest that they shoud be fitted if technically possible and the budget is available or at the very least fit a couple of THESE yourself.


Absolutely agree Jean-Luc.

I got Eddie to fit an LED flasher at each corner, as well as on the dash, so that whichever direction a scrote approaches the van he will see at least one.

It cost a bit more, but not as much as a new lock for the cab or hab door.

_(I also have the VanBitz warning stickers on all the alarmed doors - which is all of them except the cassette door.)_

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Jean-Luc said:


> I just cannot understand why so many mh alarms (recent Vanbitz excepted I believe) do not have the deterrence of visible flashing LED's when the blinds/curtains are closed. As The Lord said 'don't hide your talents under a bushel'
> 
> All the alarms, door straps, etc. etc. will not prevent attempted breakins and the resultant damage if it is not indicated to the scroat that the vehicle is alarmed.
> 
> If the alarm does not have LED's which are externally visible at all times when the system is set I suggest that they shoud be fitted if technically possible and the budget is available or at the very least fit a couple of THESE yourself.


Are these easy to fit, how do they power?

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

and if Shadow eats them?

will he get off with a caution?

and will they clean my motor home after?

I can't be the only one who worries about someone gaining entry

and not managing to exit

Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

coppo said:


> Jean-Luc said:
> 
> 
> > I just cannot understand why so many mh alarms (recent Vanbitz excepted I believe) do not have the deterrence of visible flashing LED's when the blinds/curtains are closed. As The Lord said 'don't hide your talents under a bushel'
> ...


Milenco window alarms include a flashing red LED when armed, as well as having MILENCO ALARM in large red letters constantly visible from outside the 'van:

http://www.milenco.com/products/sleep-safe-alarms/

Although referred to as Sleep-Safe alarms, we often set these when leaving the 'van unattended. As well as on the hab windows, we also have one fitted on the hab entry door.


----------

